# "Its time to bomb Iran"



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 19, 2015)

*GOP Rep. Louie Gohmert can’t wait any longer: ‘It’s time to bomb Iran’*
Travis Gettys
19 Mar 2015 at 13:27 ET                   
FacebookTwitterMore


Louie Gohmert (World Net Daily)

Don't miss stories. Follow Raw Story!



Rep. Louie Gohmert (R-TX) pushed some wild conspiracy theories Wednesday to argue that the U.S. must attack Iran to destroy its nuclear program.


“We need to make clear to Iran: You can play these silly games with our president that buys into them and our secretary of state, but the American people aren’t buying it and you’re going to pay a price,” Gohmert said.


He made the claims on the “Washington Watch” radio program hosted by Tony Perkins, president of the Family Research Council, reported Right Wing Watch.


“I’m hoping and praying the president will realize, despite the agenda he has that has put Christians in jeopardy around the world, that he will not want to leave the Democratic Party so devastated that they won’t recover for many decades,” Gohmert said.


He said the president was “slapping (Israel) around as an unwelcomed visitor,” but he remained hopeful Obama would treat Israel as a friend.


“Maybe once he starts doing that he’ll realize we do need to bomb Iran’s nuclear facilities that we know of and anything that they move to fix, we bomb that as well,” Gohmert said.


Gohmert pushed bogus claims that Obama had “threatened to shoot down Israeli planes if they had gone to take out Iran’s nuclear capability,” and he also falsely claimed the president had told Nigeria the U.S. would not aid in the fight against Boko Haram until the country legalized same-sex marriage.


“Because we’ve elected Obama as our leader, our nation bears responsibility for the things he’s doing,” he said.


The Republican lawmaker said it was too late to negotiate with Iran on its nuclear program.


“We need to encourage this administration to go take out Iran’s nuclear capability,” Gohmert said.


“I think it’s time to bomb Iran — anything that resembles a nuclear facility with centrifuges,” he added. “It’s time to bomb.”


See what gerrymandering got us? 

This dimbulb isn't qualified to pump your gas or pull your weeds. 


Seems like we're seeing a whole new crop of lies from the right. Yesterday, one of the RW nutters here said Obama tried to explore a nuke over a US city. Where do they get this crap?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 19, 2015)

Does this numbnuts not know that the facilities are under civilian housing?

Or, does he just not care?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 19, 2015)

"Seems like we're seeing a whole new crop of lies from the right. Yesterday, one of the RW nutters here said Obama tried to explore a nuke over a US city. Where do they get this crap?"

It's as if they're trying to entertain each other by seeing who can come up with the most ridiculous, idiotic lies.

And it's difficult to tell which is more ridiculous and idiotic, that many on the right believe the lies or that conservatives actually expect those who aren't conservative to believe the lies.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 19, 2015)

The NeoCons always have used the fear factor to rally their supporters,  now they are starting to be seen for exactly the type of crazies they really are.
This clown actually that crazed look on his eyes.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 19, 2015)

He wants someone other than himself to bomb Iran...This si starting to sound like when Boosh was president....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 19, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Does this numbnuts not know that the facilities are under civilian housing?
> 
> Or, does he just not care?



 Talk about not caring..
Who the hell puts a military target among civilian housing? I would have to say someone who doesnt care..about their own damn people!


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 19, 2015)

Obama bomb Iran?

Yeah.

With American Dollars.  

Real ones.

Real ones that *used to be* yours.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 19, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Does this numbnuts not know that the facilities are under civilian housing?
> 
> Or, does he just not care?


He doesn't care.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *GOP Rep. Louie Gohmert can’t wait any longer: ‘It’s time to bomb Iran’*
> Travis Gettys
> 19 Mar 2015 at 13:27 ET
> FacebookTwitterMore
> ...


Another reason to vote democratic in 2016. With a GOP house senate and white house we will be at war with Iran. Especially with the Bibi Netenyahoo win.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 19, 2015)

And if we *do* vote Democratic _Iran will be at war with us_.  Only under those circumstances they WILL have nukes.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 19, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Does this numbnuts not know that the facilities are under civilian housing?
> 
> Or, does he just not care?


Did you mean Human Shield Housing..................Standard tactic of Radical Islam........................

Guaranteeing the responding political attack about how evil everyone else is.................


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 19, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> And if we *do* vote Democratic _Iran will be at war with us_.  Only under those circumstances they WILL have nukes.




You can take the 47 traitors in the senate for that.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 19, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Does this numbnuts not know that the facilities are under civilian housing?
> ...


You mean like US Air Force bases and National Air Guard bases attached to civilian airports?


----------



## rdean (Mar 19, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Does this numbnuts not know that the facilities are under civilian housing?
> 
> Or, does he just not care?


If you don't care about Americans, why would you care about Iranians?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 19, 2015)

I suggest the civilians move....................Not a good place to be.........................

If allowed.................


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 19, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




The cities grow around the military bases. 

Around the world, the US and other countries have military installations butted up to civilian towns. 

Guess HereWeGoAgain thinks that's _different_, huh?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> And if we *do* vote Democratic _Iran will be at war with us_.  Only under those circumstances they WILL have nukes.


The GOP wanted clinton to invade Iraq so their private contractors could clean up but he didn't bite.

Bush did it. 

McCain wanted to bomb bomb Iran.

Obama didn't.

Jeb will

Hillary won't. Hillary2016


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2015)

Let Iran have a nuke.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 19, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 Yeah...i'm sure thats how it happened. Just like the Palestinians built schools around rocket stock piles.
    And you know as well as I do the chance of an American military base being attacked is slim to none.


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 19, 2015)

Pearl Harbor


----------



## ralfy (Mar 19, 2015)

Such views are meant to justify military spending which are passed on to the public.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 19, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> And if we *do* vote Democratic _Iran will be at war with us_.  Only under those circumstances they WILL have nukes.


NaziYahoo has been lying about Iran's nukes since 1992. How anyone is stupid enough to believe the lying POS after all this time is beyond me!

*1992:* Israeli parliamentarian Benjamin Netanyahu tells his colleagues that Iran is *3 to 5 years* from being able to produce a nuclear weapon – and that the threat had to be *"uprooted by* an international front headed by *the US*."


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 19, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> The GOP wanted clinton to invade Iraq so their private contractors could clean up but he didn't bite.
> 
> Bush did it.
> 
> ...



  You don't know shit about Hillary Clinton if you believe that.


----------



## rdean (Mar 19, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Let Iran have a nuke.


Why?


----------



## eots (Mar 19, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *GOP Rep. Louie Gohmert can’t wait any longer: ‘It’s time to bomb Iran’*
> Travis Gettys
> 19 Mar 2015 at 13:27 ET
> FacebookTwitterMore
> ...


what a fuckin moron ..if a _terrorist _offed him he would deserve it


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Let Iran have a nuke.



NO

let not Iran get a nuke.


No.


----------



## eots (Mar 19, 2015)

rdean said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Let Iran have a nuke.
> ...


because they are a sovereign nation and have the right


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 19, 2015)

eots said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You are, quite possibly, one of the biggest idiots I've ever met.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *GOP Rep. Louie Gohmert can’t wait any longer: ‘It’s time to bomb Iran’*
> Travis Gettys
> 19 Mar 2015 at 13:27 ET
> FacebookTwitterMore
> ...



Hopefully he's only trying to appeal to his conservative voting base, and isn't actually serious. If he is serious, (EDITED for my protection hehe.)

...If only there was something in the Bill of Rights that enables us to prevent some idiot starting world war 3...


----------



## Indofred (Mar 20, 2015)

I wonder if anyone can cite an example of a country that was better after an American invasion, than it was before it - since 1945.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Indofred said:


> I wonder if anyone can cite an example of a country that was better after an American invasion, than it was before it - since 1945.



"There's no instance in history of a nation ever benefitting from prolonged warfare." - Sun Tzu, "The Art of War"


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2015)

rdean said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Let Iran have a nuke.
> ...


Why not? They won't use it.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2015)

eots said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Unless we really thought they were crazy and would use it on Israel but I dont believe they want to die.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 20, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Pearl Harbor



So Iran is going to bomb Pearl Harbor?
There's not a country on this planet that would be capable of hitting the US unless they used ICBMs,and thats assuming we didnt shoot em down before they got here.
  Now if Iran manages to make a nuke small enough they could possibly sneak one in it's highly doubtful it would be used on a military base...think NY or LA.
     So go ahead and let em make the bomb,because I dont live in either place.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 20, 2015)

Indofred said:


> I wonder if anyone can cite an example of a country that was better after an American invasion, than it was before it - since 1945.



you wonder about silly things.     From where did you get the impression that the purpose of fighting an enemy is to IMPROVE the enemy?     
 From the  "martyrs"  who tie bombs to their asses?      I have no doubt that the purpose of bombing bali cafes was for the improvement of the local population -----in your mind.    Your hero adolf did claim he was IMPROVING ----Austria and Poland


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 20, 2015)

51% of Iranians love the US.
The Iran We Don t See A Tour of the Country Where People Love Americans The Atlantic 

"March 20, 2015 The Rasmussen Reports daily Presidential Tracking Poll for Friday shows that 46% of Likely U.S. Voters approve of President Obama's job performance. Fifty-three percent (53%) disapprove"
Daily Presidential Tracking Poll - Rasmussen Reports 

More Iranians love the US than Americans love their own President.






Which countries don t like America and which do Pew Research Center


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 20, 2015)

I wonder where in Iran the poll was taken.     Over the past  50 years I have known lots of Iranians-----but mostly from Teheran-----before  1979  they not only
liked  the USA----they liked Israel.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Mar 20, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> And if we *do* vote Democratic _Iran will be at war with us_.  Only under those circumstances they WILL have nukes.



Yikes!  HenryB's post is similar to this train of thought, which has been used by Bibi and Dick Cheney. 
"All you have to do is tell them they are being attacked,
and denounce the peacemakers for lack of patriotism and exposing the
country to danger. It works the same in any country." -Hermann Goering


----------



## kiwiman127 (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, at least Louie served.
His credentials: 
_"He received a U.S. Army scholarship while at Texas A&M, where he was a brigade commander of the Corps of Cadets and class president_"
Louie Gohmert - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
OK, he didn't really serve, but he did take their money. I wonder why he didn't serve as a payback to the United States Army. He took the money and ran.
I'm afraid Louie is just another far right wing chicken-hawk clamoring for war.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 20, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Does this numbnuts not know that the facilities are under civilian housing?
> 
> Or, does he just not care?



The country that puts military installations under civilian housing is the only one who doesn't care. Just like Saddam hid behind civilians. Not our problem, that's theirs. Our nation, and Israel, has a responsibility to protect it's own people. If that means civilians die because the enemy put military targets in civilian areas, so be it. That's a violation of the Geneva Convention, Article 19, using civilians as human shields. Take it up with the Mullahs.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 20, 2015)

I couldn't get this song out of my mind reading this thread:


----------



## MaryAnne (Mar 20, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *GOP Rep. Louie Gohmert can’t wait any longer: ‘It’s time to bomb Iran’*
> Travis Gettys
> 19 Mar 2015 at 13:27 ET
> FacebookTwitterMore
> ...



And we have to put up with him for two more years.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 20, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



you promise?      I have no doubt that Iran would have no compuctions about packing their  missiles with radioactive material just as they pack them with nails
to penetrate the heads of jewish children----it is their
"culture"


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 20, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *GOP Rep. Louie Gohmert can’t wait any longer: ‘It’s time to bomb Iran’*
> ...


That this appeals to his base is as much the problem as his advocating it.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 20, 2015)

It is not yet time to bomb Iran     Today sunni muslims
in Yemen---bombed the Iranian shills in their mosque
in Sanaa.      The time to bomb Iran will be when Shiites
(Hezbollah)   invade  Saudi arabia


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Pakistan and India both the nuke, so why can't everyone else have a nuke? What's even worse is that Israel has the nuke and they threaten to use it one themselves if they can't have the Holy Land, so if we let those nuts have the nuke then everyone should have the nuke.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




 What the hell is with all the new people who cant put together a fucken sentence?


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Iran has stated that Israel does not have the right to exist. It is their stated goal to commit genocide against the Jewish people. Do you really believe that they should have nukes?


----------



## MaryAnne (Mar 20, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


Can't


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


They said Israel has no right to exist not that the Jewish people have no right to exist.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

A


CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...


And the rag heads are perfectly willing to murder every man, woman and child in Israel. Tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> A
> 
> 
> CynthiaZ said:
> ...


I think they just want them to get the hell out of their region.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 20, 2015)

MaryAnne said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...



 I said nothing about punctuation.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > A
> ...


Muslims have been trying to exterminate the Jews since their murdering pedophile of a prophet started their sick religion. Read some history, why don't you.


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


No they haven't. While the relationship has been rocky from the start. Jews did enjoy a protected status in the Islamic world  during the Middle Ages when Christians were trying to exterminate them because the Christians thought that Jews were spreading the plague and killing Christian babies to make their matzah.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...


I believe you are referring to the Islamic practice of extortion. Pays us gold and we might leave you alone. Also, Christians never went after the Jews. The Catholic Church did.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 20, 2015)

"Its time to bomb Iran"

Further evidence, as if any were needed, that many on the right – the TPM in particular – are incapable of sound responsible governance.


----------



## eots (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> A
> 
> 
> CynthiaZ said:
> ...


your wrong and racsist


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


Oh really? Jews suffer under Protestant just as well starting with Martin Luther who advise good German Christians to burn down the synagogues and schools of the Jews.

ANTI-SEMITISM-JEW BASHING - CHURCH - MARTIN LUTHER


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > A
> ...


Your race card over the limit. Nice try though. At least you didn't call me an islamaphobe.


----------



## eots (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


says the guy using terms like ragheads


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...


Someone who is truly a Christian would not behave in such a fashion. Christianity is not a label. It's a lifestyle. It is obedience to Gods word. Show me, in the Bible, where it's ok to do what they did.


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


So Martin Luther isn't a true Scotsman...er...I meant True Christian?


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


They wear rags on their heads. How is calling them rag heads racist? I call them that not because of their ethnicity, but because of their actions. Race has nothing to do with it.


----------



## eots (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...


what has Scotland got do with it you daft wee lassie?


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...


Jesus answered one of His disciples, when he asked how people would know they were Christians. His reply was they will know you by your love. Now, is burning down a synagogue an act of love?


----------



## eots (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


 ... so if I said  _sure thing beaner._.its not racist ?


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


So the founder of Protestantism wasn't a Christian?


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Why are you defending terrorists?


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...



You know that Bible also says that those who slander their neighbors and deliberately cause strife and division are doing the works of the flesh and are not true Christians.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...


That is for God to decide. However, the acts of violence you mentioned are not consistent with what the Bible teaches.


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

eots said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


No True Scotsman - RationalWiki


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


It seems like you decided for him just a few posts ago. Didn't you say that no true Christian would persecute the Jews?


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Who did I slander? And how am I causing strife?


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


The term Rag head is slander. It is an insult that indicates you harbor a hatred of Arab people. So by your logic that would mean that you are not really a Christian because of what the Bible says about insulting and hating on people.


----------



## eots (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...


No just more dogma


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...


Did he really persecute the Jews? I know that his attitude about them soured later in his life. He wrote some unflattering things about them. But did he really persecute them? Also, even though one is a Christian, they are still human and imperfect. Fortunately, God is forgiving. When you consider everything else about Martin Luther's life, one would be inclined to think that he was a man of God. Remember though that the apostle Paul had some things to say about the Jews who rejected Christ.


----------



## eots (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


are you saying finding terms like raghead offensive is defending terrorism ?


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...


The term rag head was used to describe terrorists. It's not my fault that the majority of them are Arabs.


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


Yeah he really did persecute the Jews. Encouraging others to burn down Jewish synagogues counts as persecution. And Martin Luther's writings did influence German mistrust of the Jews. It is by him that antisemitism became a tradition and custom in Germany and we all know what that led to.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

eots said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Since I use that term for terrorists, yes. I do. Not all Arabs are Muslim. Many of them live in fear. Follow Islam or die. This is their reality. There are also Arabs who used to follow Islam but converted to Christianity.  I have all the respect in the world for these people.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...


You are delusional. Germans already had a long standing hatred of Jews. They simply used Martin Luther as an excuse.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...




the term  "arab"  is very vague------it has come to mean anyone living in an Arabic speaking country-----which really
means any country INVADED and ruled by Arabic speakers---who are either Christians or muslims-----jews do
not generally get called arabs even if they speak Arabic-----some Christians do not------like COPTS        The term is almost meaningless       
Today descendants of  Cleopatra are called arabs


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 The Copts are not descended from Cleopatra. Cleopatra had no descendents because the Ptolemaic dynasty ended with her and I am sure Augustus made sure all of her children didn't survive. Copts are not an ethnic group but a religious group


----------



## Indofred (Mar 20, 2015)

One has to ask why Iran would want to bomb America.
After all, Iran has never attacked America, nor has Iran (prior to America's threats against it) ever threatened America.
The first aggression was a bunch of students who took over the US embassy in response to America removing their democratically elected government.

There would be absolutely no threat from Iran if America hadn't created it.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

Indofred said:


> One has to ask why Iran would want to bomb America.
> After all, Iran has never attacked America, nor has Iran (prior to America's threats against it) ever threatened America.
> The first aggression was a bunch of students who took over the US embassy in response to America removing their democratically elected government.
> 
> There would be absolutely no threat from Iran if America hadn't created it.


Iran calls America the big satan. Do you really believe they wouldn't nuke us if they could? You're a special kind of stupid. Aren't you?


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > One has to ask why Iran would want to bomb America.
> ...


Nuke us? Do you think that they actually want to commit suicide?


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Someone who is truly a Christian would not behave in such a fashion. Christianity is not a label. It's a lifestyle. It is obedience to Gods word. Show me, in the Bible, where it's ok to do what they did.


Stop talking about Christians. You don't have a clue as to what Christ was about.

And if Iran hates Jews, then why do 29,000 of them live there in relative peace, while openly practicing their religion?


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Iran calls America the big satan. Do you really believe they wouldn't nuke us if they could? You're a special kind of stupid. Aren't you?


They say that because of what our CIA did to them back in 1953.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> You know that Bible also says that those who slander their neighbors and deliberately cause strife and division are doing the works of the flesh and are not true Christians.


Isn't that the 9th Commandment?


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Someone who is truly a Christian would not behave in such a fashion. Christianity is not a label. It's a lifestyle. It is obedience to Gods word. Show me, in the Bible, where it's ok to do what they did.
> ...


Being a Christian, and having studied Scripture, I believe I have a pretty good idea of what Christ was all about. And the Jews in Iran do not have it as good as you think.


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > You know that Bible also says that those who slander their neighbors and deliberately cause strife and division are doing the works of the flesh and are not true Christians.
> ...


It most certainly is.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


Do you really think that our Muslim loving president would do anything about it?


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


If Iran nuked us?


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Being a Christian, and having studied Scripture, I believe I have a pretty good idea of what Christ was all about.


I was born a Catholic, baptized a Catholic, confirmed as a Catholic, spent 8 years in Catholic school, was an alter boy and have been to over a 1000 masses in my time and I can say, without question, the things you say, would never come from Christ's lips.

Christ was not a racist, arrogant, war-mongering asshole.




Mr.Right said:


> And the Jews in Iran do not have it as good as you think.


Well, they're certainly not doing as bad as you infer.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > One has to ask why Iran would want to bomb America.
> ...



I see you are unable to answer the point.
America is disliked in Iran because AMERICA removed their democratically elected government and, when they revolted against your dictator, you surrounded them, threatened them, and tried to destroy their economy.

Would you care to comment?


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


I know some right-wing nutcases such as yourself like to believe that Obama is some sort of boogeyman who wants to suspend the constitution and declare himself as dictator for life like some sort of new Stalin but all things said and done...Obama just doesn't have the balls to be Stalin. Obama I am glad to inform not matter what your Alex Jones fueled fantasies tell is not even an independent agent there is nothing ever does that is not approved by people he is beholden to, so even if Obama were to be a Muslim lover the people he is beholden to would make sure he would answer Iran in kind if they ever were to "nuke" us. You see in your childish myopic view of the world you might be of the sort who thinks just because politicians are in the seats of power that they are the actual wielders of power but nothing is further from the truth. The only power that our politicians wield is the illusion of power. But in truth it is all smoke and mirrors like the Wizard of Oz.

You see the people who have the actual power are in it for their own self-interest and if you for one minute think that they would let a puny little power like an Iran or an Obama or a Republican congress fuck up their self-interest then you are one of the most gullible persons on this planet. Of course there would be a retaliation because the powers that be would demand it. If a person like Obama were fuck up and not retaliate then him and his party would be removed from the little power the wield as quick as you could blink.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...


What you fail to realize is that the people pulling his strings want to destroy America.


----------



## CynthiaZ (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


No. The people pulling Obama's strings want to make a profit and they would make no profit killing off one of the biggest market of gullible idiots who would buy anything new and  shiny that you could sell to them.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 20, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Does this numbnuts not know that the facilities are under civilian housing?
> 
> Or, does he just not care?



Have you ever notice how much he looks like...







Looking at Gomert's gems of wisom- I vote for utter ignorance combined with a slight crackpot leaning.  This is the guy that brought us "terror babies", repealing the 17th amendment, and homosexual massages in the military front lines.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...


You need to work on your reading comprehension skills. I never mentioned anything about killing. I said destroy. They want to destroy our Constitutional Republic and turn us into a socialist country. You might want to get a copy of Alinsky's rules for radicals. I believe you can read it online for free. Read it, then take a good look at what Obama is doing.


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> They want to destroy our Constitutional Republic and turn us into a socialist country. You might want to get a copy of Alinsky's rules for radicals. I believe you can read it online for free. Read it, then take a good look at what Obama is doing.


December 4, 2007
*RUSH:   Accuse your opponents of what you are at present doing.

Rule 5: Ridicule is man’s most potent weapon.* It’s hard to counterattack ridicule, and it infuriates the opposition, which then reacts to your advantage.

November 11, 2009
RUSH: I think that's the fastest way to persuade people, you know, is to *ridicule and make fun of *the people that you're having problems with.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 20, 2015)

CynthiaZ said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


Ask their Suicide bombers that...............They commit Harry Karry all the time................The MAD principle doesn't work if MAD men get the bomb..............Their BS with RADICAL ISLAM is a WILDCARD............which is why they shouldn't be allowed to get the bomb even if we have to destroy their sites................

Finally, many of these 7th Century Thinkers want to conquer in the name of Islam to fulfill their destiny just as Mohamed did in his time.............Make no mistake about it..............There purpose is their version of Islam is to dominate the world by word or the SWORD...............They just simply haven't gone the path of ISIS yet, and are mortal enemies with the Sunnies............


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 20, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...


The Shah came into power in 54..............the revolution in 79............a 25 year gap....................Most of the young ones who participated in the REVOLUTION weren't even born when the SHAH came into power..............

Look at the region..................Most are and have been ruled by Dictators..............Many are BRUTAL DICTATORS..................... because they are the only ones who can hold onto power there because of the culture................It is the ONLY reason the Ottoman Empire lasted for as long as it did................Because the Ottomans and the Dictators KILL anyone who challenges them..............and this type of culture leading to these dictators is their fault and not ours....................

Most of these countries didn't exist until after WWI as the Ottomans lost with Germany in the War.........

You brought up the Iranian Hostage crisis..............It was good timing when they did it.  Because Carter was in office and he was for APPEASEMENT................Taking a embassy and holding it's people captive is AN ACT OF WAR.............unless you have a WIMP IN OFFICE like Carter who allowed them to rot there for OVER A YEAR.............

It was Iran that mined the waters in the Persian Gulf during the Iran and Iraq War............in an attempt to sink our ships.......................

Iran is our enemy................has been since the Shah left.................and unless the Hard Core Islamist are removed from power................they will continue to be.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 21, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> The Shah came into power in 54



You forgot to add ... when the US and Britain removed the democratically elected government.

I think you have to mention that bit as it's quite central to the point. The duration of his reign of terror is a lesser issue.
Did you mention the US installed leader, the Shah, had a lot of political opponents murdered, or doesn't that little detail seem important either.
You invaded Iraq when the previously US supported Saddam murdered a lot of people (but not when he did so with US support), but you supported the mass murdering Shah.

That snippet of information sort of ruins your argument.


----------



## Judicial review (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes Iran will be bombed, but only if they take things to a whole new level.  They will never get the bomb, but I'm talking more about them getting to close due to Obama, and don't forget about their military only being 12 miles from Israel.  

Bibi knows he can't do it with Obama in the WH and with these talk still progressing, when they both fail, watch how quickly this happens.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2015)

Indofred said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > The Shah came into power in 54
> ...


Your post doesn't explain why it seems evil dictators rule in most of the region now does it...............

We primarily supported the Shah for economic reasons and the oil and OPEC..............That doesn't mean we support the brutality of dictators.................or more to the point agree with their barbaric tactics of Rule..............

We supported Iraq with weapons............sure..........so did the Russians playing both sides of the equation..........and they are now the primary supplier of tech to Iran for Nuclear Power..................Yet they actually helped kill Iranians back then..........

Strange bed fellows...............aren't they................and that deal is for economic reasons as well as to be a thorn in the side of the United States................


----------



## Indofred (Mar 21, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> That doesn't mean we support the brutality of dictators



You put him in power and supported him when he committed mass murder.
That means you do support mass murdering dictators, as long as they're your mass murdering dictators.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 21, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> We supported Iraq with weapons............sure..........so did the Russians playing both sides of the equation



Ah, other people do it, so it's okay for America to do it.
A rather weak argument.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2015)

Indofred said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't mean we support the brutality of dictators
> ...


Life's a bitch...........we maintain ties for economic reasons and at times back then those opposed to Russia in the Cold War.................

Sometimes propping up an asshole is the lesser of the 2 evils in the region.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2015)

Indofred said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > We supported Iraq with weapons............sure..........so did the Russians playing both sides of the equation
> ...


BS.............They held our people hostage for over a year..........we were simply settling an old score...................

In the end.................Islam will attempt to push for control of the region and the world............That is in the culture of Islam and History of the Region...........


----------



## Indofred (Mar 21, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> BS.............They held our people hostage for over a year.



because you attacked them and removed their government.
You have to mention the details.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2015)

Indofred said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > BS.............They held our people hostage for over a year.
> ...


3 decades before that took place...................

So you are telling me it took 30 years for them to finally revolt..............

YAWN.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2015)

Indofred said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > BS.............They held our people hostage for over a year.
> ...


Here's the details again...........eventually either the U.S. or Israel will attack Iran.......and destroy most the of nuclear facilities.............

That will give you more to bitch about will it not................

Of course we will do no such thing under Obama................Not so much under Bibbi.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 21, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> eventually either the U.S. or Israel will attack Iran



Possibly - both countries have a history of extreme violence.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 21, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> So you are telling me it took 30 years for them to finally revolt..



Dictators have a habit of murdering people who oppose them. More so when they can get away with it because America supports them.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 21, 2015)

Indofred said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > So you are telling me it took 30 years for them to finally revolt..
> ...



your comment is idiotic ----a dirty lie and typically vulgar


----------



## MaryAnne (Mar 21, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > One has to ask why Iran would want to bomb America.
> ...



Can you blame them after we installed the Shah?

Isn't it time we faced a few of our faults,too? Such as the biggest mistake of all? Invading Iraq under false pretenses.

That is exactly what many want to do to Iran. Again,based on false pretenses.


----------



## MaryAnne (Mar 21, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > One has to ask why Iran would want to bomb America.
> ...



Are we allowed to do personal insults on this board?

If so,it is not much of a debating technique. I guess I should read the rules again.


----------



## ralfy (Mar 21, 2015)

The Secret CIA History of the Iran Coup 1953


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 21, 2015)

MaryAnne said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



can you name the person who demanded that "we" invade Iran?      I am so sorry for you that you lost  your heroes ----the murderers of tens of thousands----
both  Saddam of Iraq and Orama bin Laden of the
imaginary caliphate.    Good that you still have heroes-----the Hezbollah people who mutilate
in the obscene manner you prefer


----------



## Indofred (Mar 21, 2015)

MaryAnne said:


> Are we allowed to do personal insults on this board?
> 
> If so,it is not much of a debating technique. I guess I should read the rules again.



In 'clean debate', no.
In most other sections such things are commonly allowed when the poster has nothing of value to add to a debate, or their position is based on lies.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 21, 2015)

ralfy said:


> The Secret CIA History of the Iran Coup 1953



Please stop showing the truth - it makes people think it wasn't all the Muslims' fault.
I'm a little unsure why so many people wish to deny historical fact, but I suppose they must have their reasons.
I'm guessing hate is the main one, but stupidity could be a big second.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 21, 2015)

MaryAnne said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...





Indofred said:


> MaryAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Are we allowed to do personal insults on this board?
> ...



yes---something iike the filth that  Indofred posts-----He was so clever that he posted IN HEBREW----
that   "ISRAEL IS LIKE FUCKING A PIG"   such an elegant muslim fucking mecca dog


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> CynthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


This is such old tired bullshit. Rhetoric stupid. Give them a nuke.


----------



## eots (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


You are such a sheep.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > CynthiaZ said:
> ...


Ok..............fueling one now......................what temperature do you want to set their country at for wanting one..................2 million degrees be ok with you.


----------



## eots (Mar 21, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Mar 22, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




Yes, it's called blowback.


----------



## Indofred (Mar 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> can you name the person who demanded that "we" invade Iran?



Nutty Yahoo


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2015)

Indofred said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > can you name the person who demanded that "we" invade Iran?
> ...



you got  a link ?       did you learn this shit during the  khutbah jumaat feces fling?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


I asked my iranian friend if Iran should have a nuke and he said no. Not only that he says we need to wipe out Islam.  Something like "we need to kill 40million of them". I was shocked.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I am a bit shocked too.     Do you know the religion of that Iranian?     ---I have known lots of Iranians------not all muslims but most.    None could be described as  "religious"----but never came across anyone that ANNOYED.
There are  jewish and bahai and Zoroastrian and Christian Iranians


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


He thinks islam is bad. He's not a christian but I believe he believes " something" made us.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Just my personal experience----I have come across LOTS of Iranian muslims who just IGNORED islam-----but never one who called it "bad".    All the  "others"  of Iran----bahai, Christian,   jewish,  Zoroastrian-----believe---'someone made us" ----by creed


----------



## eots (Mar 22, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


tthere was this Jewish guy and he said Muslims were better...


----------



## eots (Mar 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I met anti-zionist jews...


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2015)

eots said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



so have I ----I had lived for a period of time
in the neighborhood of the SATMAR chassidim.   ----and I have known jews who
reject Judaism-----and I have known Iranian muslims who simply reject religion----but none
who specifically refer to islam as evil.     Iranians tend to consider Iranian culture and Iranians themselves as  -----kinda  "superor"
in all of its aspects       Iranian jews consider
Iranian jews to be  "superior"   too and way back then-----before  1979    IRAN to be
"superior"
Iranian muslims consider arabs to be------
very inferior-------Arabic food no good----Arabic muslim no good--------I have never
encountered another people so damned
DELIGHTED with themselves


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 22, 2015)

That's just the sort of craziness that one hears on "Christian" media.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> That's just the sort of craziness that one hears on "Christian" media.



to what does your  "that"  refer?


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > That's just the sort of craziness that one hears on "Christian" media.
> ...



Endorsements of jingoistic belligerence, fictitious claims about any politician who isn't far-right, persecution complexes, etc.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2015)

eots said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I think Muslims are good people just like christians its our leaders that suck.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2015)

And Arab rulers happen to also be holy men.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I think muslims are people of the same value as all other people in the world-----they simply have a creed that stinks to high heaven----and the most uneducated of them buy into it HOOK LINE AND SINKER  and----a significant portion of even their
educated buy into it


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


My iranian friends are not religious and they lived in Iran and think Islam sucks. They even let their daughter/sister date a black guy.

Their parents said they left Iran and iranian ways and wanted to let their kids be american.

I've met a lot of good iranian people. The youth in Iran are very americanized they are just living in a Muslim ruled country. 

They say you can do whatever you want just dont fuck with the government.


----------



## Mr.Right (Mar 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Islam is the exact opposite of everything that is good and decent. So are those who follow it. They do not worship God. They worship the Devil.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


If you are talking about religion ditto for americans.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Oh whatever. Most of you christians are assholes too.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mr.Right said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



be not so drastic and judgemental-----most muslims are innocent people born into a creed which is perverse.     Even the brightest and the best can be
under intense social and family pressure to conform.
   I truly believe that the problem is not muslims----it is ISLAM


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 22, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Mr.Right said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



SO???    ass holes told to be nice and help the neighbor and not kill and not covet -----are better
neighbors than assholes told to -----"kill your neighbor if he touches a Koran"


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Right said:
> ...


Oh we are way more evolved. They are about 300 years behind us as far as separating church and statement

Remember back when we had kings and serfs? That's basically the Arab world now.


----------

